# Mac from 1984 running Mac OS X Snow Leopard...



## Giaguara (Mar 11, 2010)

Wild, huh?

http://www.instructables.com/id/Upgrade-your-original-1984-Macintosh-to-run-OS-X-S/

Technically, there is no reason why he shouldn't be doing that... and it's not a hackintosh either, as is very definitely is installed on Apple hardware.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 11, 2010)

The USB hard hack is well done, but the screen still leaves something to be desired.  The old Mac-ITX was a great one, but it was running Windows instead of Mac OS.  Something in between the Mac-ITX and this would be perfect.


----------



## Cam (Mar 13, 2010)

Other than the case, what components are still from 1984? The screen is not, the first color mac was the Macintosh Color Classic introduced in 1993. The USB cable is not. Presumably if it really is Snow Leopard and not hacked, it has to be an Intel processor.


----------



## chevy (Mar 14, 2010)

Replacing the Mac-ITX by a Mac mini or and AppleTV hardware should be an option, no ?


----------



## fryke (Mar 14, 2010)

Cam: The Macintosh II was the first "colour Mac", although it used an external display for that. I don't really see the appeal of _this_ particular Hackintosh, though. I'd find it more attractive if it'd use the original mouse and keyboard, although I guess that's quite a bit harder to do. This one basically just uses the case, the internals are simply replaced.


----------



## Jesse714 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mini ITX Motherboard (I went for the low power Intel Atom single core)*

Isn't this considered to be a hackintosh?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 26, 2010)

I believe it is!

Apple says it must be installed _*on*_ Apple-branded hardware... not _*in*_ Apple-branded hardware...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmm, on indeed...

The Apple software (including Boot ROM code), any third party software, documentation, interfaces, content, fonts and any data accompanying this 
License whether preinstalled _on Apple-branded hardware_, [snip]

[snip] a limited non-exclusive license to install, use and run one (1) copy of the Apple Software _on_ a single _Apple-branded computer_ at a time.

How about installing on a computer _on_ Apple branded hardware? Such as a computer on (top of of) an Xserve?
A retro Macintosh should be at least quite clearly an _Apple-branded computer_...


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 28, 2010)

I wasn't suggesting to install it on a Mini-ITX motherboard, I was suggesting to make it as well-hacked as the Mac-ITX was, but using actual Apple hardware instead.  Take the Apple hardware and make it look as good as the Mac-ITX does.  I never implied to do exactly what was done in the Mac-ITX and then make it a hackintosh by putting OS X on it.  The screen in the image provided looks subpar IMO compared to the design of the Mac-ITX.  Do the same design as of Mac-ITX using Mac hardware as that in the image above and you have the perfect hardhack.


----------

